# 22 volumes of Owen for Kindle for $2.99



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2012)

Just a heads up for you Kindle guys. What a sweet deal! 


Amazon.com: The ULTIMATE Collected Works of 22 Books (With Active Table of Contents) eBook: John Owen, William Henry Goold: Kindle Store


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 6, 2012)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jan 6, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## KSon (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, brother. Just started reading it.


----------



## Herald (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, Randy.


----------



## KMK (Jan 6, 2012)

Got it! Active ToC is worth 2.99!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jan 6, 2012)

Is the text of good quality? Some of the items in the Kindle store have messed up characters within the writing.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2012)

It is formatted very nicely.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought it and skimmed through it quickly. I am happy with the format - at 2.99 its great buy. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 6, 2012)

I just downloaded it and hope to have it read by the time I'm 70. I'm sure we'll still have Kindles then.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 6, 2012)

Great now I can throw out my Banner of Truth edition..... 

Just kidding.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanted to agonize over getting this seeing I already have his complete works in both BoT hardcover and Ages Software (Goold Edition) pdf format. 

But for 2.99, it's not worth agonizing very much over. The one advantage with the Kindle format is that I could highlight quotes for export from the Kindle while reading--which is something I can't do with the pdfs. The downside is lack of standard page numbers for reference. 

Bah, I'm springing for it. I don't buy espresso, but if I did, I'd give up a cup for it.

** Edit to add: I just saw it was the Goold edition. Which is nice because now I can relate quotes to page numbers I already have.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 6, 2012)

So, that does not include the Commentary on Hebrews or the Biblical Theology. Right?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 6, 2012)

bookslover said:


> So, that does not include the Commentary on Hebrews or the Biblical Theology. Right?


22 Volumes means it should.

The irony here, and I may be mistaken, is that the cover chosen for the Works of Owen contains a picture of Jesus which Owen would have objected to! (I could be wrong on that, but I believe he held to that view like many Puritans of the day.) More funny to me than anything else.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 6, 2012)

Quick Review: I see the table of contents is not divided by Volume numbers, so it might be hard to find things cited elsewhere.

I tried to do a search and got the warning that the file wasn't indexed. There might be hope that it is being indexed in the Kindle--I'm not sure how that works right now.

So, I'm calling it a fair price for a lot of reading material, but it doesn't look as useful for a reference work.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 6, 2012)

FenderPriest said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > So, that does not include the Commentary on Hebrews or the Biblical Theology. Right?
> ...



I can't find it. It's not in the table of contents and that was the first thing I looked for.

If it really has 22 volumes of Goold, it ought to be in there somewhere.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 6, 2012)

The work indexed and I did a fairly extensive search using phrases from the Exposition on Epistle to the Hebrews. 

Sorry to report: No Hebrews commentary in this set. I don't know what the 22 volumes refers to. I had forgotten that the Goold edition has 23 volumes.

My guess is that this kindle edition only has material from 16 volumes, like the BoT Owen set (minus Hebrews)


----------



## Romans 8 Verse 28 (Jan 9, 2012)

PURITANLIBRARY.COM has John Owen's works in Kindle format for free.


----------



## steadfast7 (Jan 9, 2012)

very sweet! now all I need is two lifetimes to read it all.


----------



## Matt (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up. I've downloaded it; not sure if I'll ever get through it all, but I own it now all the same.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks my digital library has expanded!


----------

